# Do You Age Non-Cuban Cigars?



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Hello everyone,

The best non-Cuban cigars can age and taste amazingly good. Do you age any non-Cuban cigars? I am particularly looking for people who have aged stock that is in excess of five years old. 

I don't want your cigars, I just want your thoughts. What are some of the best aged non-Cubans you have had? Again, keep in mind that I am trying to focus on the older smokes. There are a growing number of retailers who sell these aged sticks and the momentum is growing. Let me know your thoughts on this thread but also, PM me if you wouldn't mind sharing some of your thoughts.

Best,
Colin


----------



## eggwhites (Apr 20, 2008)

I haven't even smoked for 5 years.. lol Good luck with the research.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

I age everything after enjoying a single of it.


----------



## matt3-cl (Jul 14, 2008)

I think that some people just age their cigars by default. I see lots of people buy more smokes than they smoke and and after awhile a majority of their cigars become aged.


----------



## JoeyBear (Jul 31, 2007)

I age because nearly all smokes settle and get better with some time in a proper humidor. I've had so-so cigars turn great after 6-8 months. I read an article recently that said all cigars should be aged for 6 weeks or so to make sure they're at optimum smokeability :biggrin: I couldn't remember the word they used, so mine is improvised


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

well i was thinking of having a humi just for aging...i have some isoms that have been resting for 3-4 years.. and a few at the 2 year mark as for non cuban


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

I have some Torano Tribute 2003s that I have not touched. They are 5-6 years old at this point I know that.


----------



## tonyricciardi (Apr 29, 2008)

I love to age good smokes. I've been smoking long enough that I can generally tell when I smoke a cigar whether or not that smoke will improve with a little (or a lot of) time in my humi.

Sometimes what some people perceive as an overpowering strength or power, can simply be young tobacco that needs some time to mellow out and reach it's full flavor potential.

I have also found that aging only works if I have 4 or 5 of that particular smoke available. I prefer smoking them at regular intervals to tell how the aging is effecting the smoke. 

Just my thoughts.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

For me, Cubans are a luxury. I love them, and enjoy them, but I cannot smoke them on a regular basis. I age all boxes after I hit the halfway point. Then I buy another box if I like like them. 

Singles don't get the long term aging, unless I buy the box.


----------



## BigBuddha76 (Mar 15, 2005)

I have a couple bunches of sticks (nicaraguan maduros) that are right at the 5 year mark. most of mine are in the 1.5 to 2 year mark as of right now


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

koapoorpeople said:


> For me, Cubans are a luxury. I love them, and enjoy them, but I cannot smoke them on a regular basis. I age all boxes after I hit the halfway point. Then I buy another box if I like like them.
> 
> Singles don't get the long term aging, unless I buy the box.


You must be building quite a collection by now!

Tony RIcardi - 
I think you are dead right about young tobacco being viewed as too strong or harsh or peppery. That taste is usually ammonia. When that ammonia finally disappears and leaves a strong flavor-set, nothing beats it. For me, that is when I most appreciate the Blender's art.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

BigBuddha76 said:


> I have a couple bunches of sticks (nicaraguan maduros) that are right at the 5 year mark. most of mine are in the 1.5 to 2 year mark as of right now


Have you had one of the nicaraguan maduros lately? How are they smoking? I'd be very interested in hearing your thoughts on the transformation.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Moro said:


> I age everything after enjoying a single of it.


So, you only smoke one cigar from each box?


----------



## baboruger (Jun 18, 2007)

By age if you mean years, then, more than likely not. But if it is six months or so, then, yes, I do age them.

I would have to say that everything I age would have to be non-Cubans as I cannot legally posses those cigars...


----------



## havanitascigars-cl (Apr 29, 2007)

I like to age my cigars. Sometimes I age them too long though. I had some Montecristo Afriques that were good new, became great after 2 years, but at 4 years they became very bland. 

You have to experiment a little. Not all cigars age well... even some Cubans. It takes soem trial and error to discover the ones that do. Of course, just like wines age differently because the grapes are influenced by soil conditions, weather, etc, tobacco crops would also be influenced by changing conditions. So it would stand to reason a 2002 vintage cigar would age differently than a 2005 vintage. That is why blenders are so important... to try and copy tastes year after year with different vintages of tobacco, or grapes.


----------



## koapoorpeople (Mar 26, 2007)

Research-Colin said:


> You must be building quite a collection by now!
> 
> Tony RIcardi -
> I think you are dead right about young tobacco being viewed as too strong or harsh or peppery. That taste is usually ammonia. When that ammonia finally disappears and leaves a strong flavor-set, nothing beats it. For me, that is when I most appreciate the Blender's art.


I'm trying. I have a fridgodor that is quite full. When I revisit a certain cigar that I like, and it became better, I usually get on that kick to "smoke'em up"!

Also during lean times (no $$) I just smoke what I have. So aging for me has quite a few benefits. I could not imagine a day without a cigar.


----------



## AmericanFrontPorch (Aug 27, 2008)

Many cigars seem to have a "sweet spot" that after which aging seems to deplete flavor. It's not always true that older is better, although I admittedly am not taking my own advice in some situations (I've got some almost 10-year old Davidoff Anniversario no 3's)...I love aging cigars, especially non Habanos bc the quality in many cases is so much better.


----------



## AmericanFrontPorch (Aug 27, 2008)

I will tell you that I had some 5 year aged Hoyo excalibur no 1's that were AMAZING. The creamy/buttery nature was off the chart with a mellow sweetness and none of the sourness that many experience with the newer sticks.


----------



## ezmoney5150 (Jan 23, 2008)

The oldest non cuban cigar I have is some Don Pepin Garcia Cuban Classic Figurados. And I only have about 4. I don't have the patience or money to age cigars. The more I have the more I smoke.


----------



## Lewinsky's Toy (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't even smoked for 5 years, but I do plan on aging some cigars, since they have proven to me that they get better over time and proper care.


----------



## connorwho (Aug 21, 2007)

I would say that my oldest sticks are a few Gurkha Regent torpedos, a handful of Torano 1916 torpedos purchased in early 2003 and 3 montecristo's procured in 2004. I actually smoked one of the 1916s last night and I must say there is noticable difference between a young one and one aged for almost 6 years. It loses some of it's power but its almost like more flavors come from 'inside' the cigar so to speak - ones that would have been overpowered by young freshness in the wrapper and possibly some ammonia I guess.
I wouldn't have guessed that Cameroon wrapper would have improved but overall the cigar did.


----------



## terrasco-cl (Mar 4, 2007)

My experience will be of absolutely no use to Colin. It was only the last couple of years that I realized what a magnificent difference age made in fine cigars. This summer I put down about four boxes of cigars to age.

If you haven't had an aged, fine cigar, it is impossible to communicate the difference. I had always thought the age issue was snobbishness and "one-upmanship", perhaps even a marketing gimmick. It isn't. Age can really make a huge difference in a cigar.

Of course there are always some cigars that nothing can help...


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

terrasco said:


> My experience will be of absolutely no use to Colin. It was only the last couple of years that I realized what a magnificent difference age made in fine cigars. This summer I put down about four boxes of cigars to age.
> 
> If you haven't had an aged, fine cigar, it is impossible to communicate the difference. I had always thought the age issue was snobbishness and "one-upmanship", perhaps even a marketing gimmick. It isn't. Age can really make a huge difference in a cigar.
> 
> Of course there are always some cigars that nothing can help...


Very well said. As you have discovered, there is really something unique about an aged cigar. Keep on aging your cigars. I (and everyone else) will be curious to hear how your cigars turn out. What cigars did you decide to put away?


----------



## Toasted Coastie (Feb 16, 2008)

Working on it. Aging a box of VSG Enchantments, Tatuaje Noellas, Illusione #2's, Aurora 1495 Cameroons, a bunch of Liberty's (from every year, just got in some 2002's to complete the collection), and everything else I am just smoking.

Surprised smokinj hasn't written in here yet. He just hooked me up with some early 1990's La Gloria Cubanas....


----------



## Ehlonya (Mar 5, 2008)

Yes and hell yes ya should age NC's, i'm getting to a point where some of my cigars are reaching that 1 yr old mark and let me tell ya buddy, they taste damn good. Well except for that useless bundle of cheap craptastic "JR Alternative" i bought Dec 07, it still taste and smell like burning human hair.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Research-Colin said:


> So, you only smoke one cigar from each box?


No. When I enjoy a single (I always buy singles or fivers when trying a new cigar), I get more and age them well, trying them in various moments to find their peak, which goes into me cigar journal for future smokes.


----------



## PV1191 (Dec 9, 2007)

I have about 1/2 box of Montesino Diplamatico Maduro's. They have been a favorite everyday smoke since I got into cigars about 1990. I bought these in late 99 or early 2000. I smoked one a few months ago and it was amazing. That's a hard thing to say about a $1.50 smoke but it's true. Other than those I did not ever collectg cigars until about two years ago. It started slow but now I over the 600 mark.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

havanitascigars said:


> I like to age my cigars. Sometimes I age them too long though. I had some Montecristo Afriques that were good new, became great after 2 years, but at 4 years they became very bland.
> 
> You have to experiment a little. Not all cigars age well... even some Cubans. It takes soem trial and error to discover the ones that do. Of course, just like wines age differently because the grapes are influenced by soil conditions, weather, etc, tobacco crops would also be influenced by changing conditions. So it would stand to reason a 2002 vintage cigar would age differently than a 2005 vintage. That is why blenders are so important... to try and copy tastes year after year with different vintages of tobacco, or grapes.


I tend to agree with you on this. I have maduros that were about 4-5 years old and when I smoked them they just didn't have the "kick" they did at 1-2 years. I always age my cigars for at least a year but sometimes I smoke one right out of the box because I can't wait a whole friggin year but I do rotate my "crop" to ensure that I have plenty available. just my 2 cents on this


----------



## Humidor Minister (Oct 5, 2007)

I'll have to get back to you come the next Presidential election:sorry:


----------



## Peanut (Aug 13, 2008)

I have a partial box of Bolivar Pantelitas that I bought from another BOTL that have over 10 years on 'em......

[email protected]

Peanut (Name Change)


----------



## CGARGUY (Sep 9, 2008)

Only been smoking/collecting cigars for a couple of years. Have a few I have been aging for a little over a year, Opus & Anejo.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Peanut said:


> I have a partial box of Bolivar Pantelitas that I bought from another BOTL that have over 10 years on 'em......
> 
> [email protected]
> 
> NWSmoke


Have you smoked them? What do you think? That is enough age to make a sizeable difference.

PV1191 - it sounds like you have grown quite a collection. Isn't it great when an inexpensive cigar matures into a swan? I love that.


----------



## Research-Colin-cl (May 17, 2007)

Moro said:


> No. When I enjoy a single (I always buy singles or fivers when trying a new cigar), I get more and age them well, trying them in various moments to find their peak, which goes into me cigar journal for future smokes.


I like that technique. It is a great way to monitor your cigars, learn more about them, and enjoy the hobby fully.


----------



## Moro (Jun 30, 2008)

Research-Colin said:


> I like that technique. It is a great way to monitor your cigars, learn more about them, and enjoy the hobby fully.


:teacher: (sorry, I've just been dying to use this avatar)
I must say, since I started using this method I've started being more aware of several factors involved in cigar smoking. Similar to when I started distinguishing "why" I liked a cigar against to simply saying "this is great" or "this is crap".


----------



## Fr8dog (Apr 17, 2007)

I age everything, sampling here and there to see how they progress. I believe that although non-Cuban tobacco is properly cured and fermented, there is still room for the cigars to age, thus releasing the ammonia that is masking the lighter flavors. The lighter flavors/nuances will be more detectable, while the more pronounced flavors will mellow-out somewhat.

Anyways, what the hurry to smoke them all up?


----------



## mikejh-cl (Jun 19, 2007)

recently i had a vsg that had been sitting for two years, the biggest difference i noticed between that one and vsgs i had smoked before was the absence of the smoke taste, it was almost just pure taste in the mouth, but the flavors were all there, very enjoyable, im going to make a point of rotating vsgs in so i always have some that are 2 years old
some other smokes im putting away

tatuaje cabinet
oliva v-these have been out about a year now but i havent heard any aging notes on this brand
illusione mk
fonseca habana seleccion- something about this cigar that really bites my palate, ive had a 1 year old one and that didnt go away so im gonna try letting these sit for longer
san cristobal-as good as these are the last one i had tasted really new to me, im interested to see what happens to them
punch gran puro


----------



## Dan-cl (Sep 16, 2008)

its certainly a palette preference i usually let my cigars sit for a while thats why i buy them in multiples that way you can try them at different intervals and see which one is better for you


----------



## Big Ring Dan (Sep 17, 2008)

The Hoyo Dark Sumartra ages really well. I tried one at the 3 year mark and it was nicely improved. I have noticed that aging only the fuller bodied cigars is worth the time and money. I believe that mild cigars start to loose their flavor after about 3 years. 
Regardless, it is a good idea to let all newly purchased cigars sit in your humidor for two to three months so they expel any excess ammonia left over from the manufacturing process. I recommend the below aging times:

Cigar body:
Mild: no more then 3 years
Medium: no more the 5 years
Full: 5-10 years, maybe longer.


----------



## eodcole (Feb 21, 2008)

Big Ring Dan said:


> The Hoyo Dark Sumartra ages really well. I tried one at the 3 year mark and it was nicely improved.


I will second that. I've had some espresso in my humidor at least year now and they're great. The burn has been razor straight on each and every one I've lit the last three months. I love these smokes.


----------

